# Anybody going to the RLD open house??



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Havent seen much discussion about this, its coming up next friday and saturday(Oct 7th and 8th). Battery and live steam on the outdoor layout. Thinking about going but its gonna be a ghost town, then its not worth the 4 hour drive there and 4 hours home. Mike


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I drove up there last year, stay at a motel and go out to eat with folks, that's the fun part. make it a day of fun.
I can't make it .


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

All loaded up and heading out at 6am for RLD. Taking my Autism Express passenger train pulled with its original motive power(hopefully the axle gears holdup for one more run before I have to replace them), and taking my LGB/Aster Frank S with its 4 car passenger train including my first custom Autism Awareness car I did up. My friend Steve is bringing his LGB Amtrak P42 with onboard sound/battery done by Ross over at Zionsville Train Depot(the reborn Watt's Train Shop) along with its matching passenger train. See you all there. Mike


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've kept an eye on the live video feed off and on and trains are running well.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

There were a couple of wrecks, mostly from the wind blowing cars off the track. Was quite the crowd early in the day but thinned out quickly after the noon hour. The layout is really nice with room to grow, and of coarse the great shop and service from Robbie. This easily could become the new spring or fall or both gathering, but that is up to all of us to help make it happen, Robbie is all for it. Mike and Michele T


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What was the weather like? I would be driving from AZ. cold? Snow? what town is it in so I can look it up 

JJ

PS I don't have any live steam but I would come just to hang out with your guys.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

J.J., click on his banner ad at the top of the page. His website has a link to local weather.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, RLD's website has local weather, Robbie has a nice digital weather center right at the shop, It was nice, a bit breezy but sunny and in the upper 60's to low 70's. You can also run anything you have that has battery power, along with live steam. I was the only one on Saturday with live steam, everything else was battery powered. I hope we see more next year in May for the spring, or either September or October for the Fall open house. Good food, nice trains and your welcome to try your hand at running any of my live steamers! Mike


----------

